# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  خلوها رايقة في كرسيها .. ويلا نجوطها في الخرطوم !!!!!!

## samawal

*


كتب العزيز (رشدي) بوست 
بعنوان النفرة الكبرى منذ أسبوع 
وهو رئيس أولتراس جوارح المريخ
فكانت المشاهدات حتى كتابة هذا البوست 60
والمشاركات 16 فقط..
بينما كرسي اختنا الغالية (الرايقة) انشأ قبل أربعة أيام
ومشاهداته تقارب الألف مشاهدة.. ومشاركاته تقارب الـ(150)
******** 
اخوتي أحبتي .. صفوة أون لاين.. المريخ غداً مواجه بأصعب مباراة
ربما يغيب عنها باسكال.. فلنونس أنفسنا بكيفية دعم الزعيم غداً.. ولننشغل أكثر
بما هو أفضل لنا ولمريخنا..وكيف هو لقانا في الاستاد وتشجيعنا.. 
ما أريد إيصاله.. أن نهتم أيضا بالمباريات القادمة (النفرة الكبرى)
لأنها الأساس والواجب.. فخلو الرايقة في كرسيها لحدي ما ننهي من معاركنا ويلا نجوط الخرطوم
في مباراة الأولاد.. ونكسر الهلال في الكأس ونسحقهفي الدور ومن بعدها.. 
لنتعرف أكثر على الرايقة.. وأعضاء المنبر الفاعلين..!
ودمتم نبراسا وشعلة في طريق الزعيم للبطولات.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تسلم يا حبيب 
وباذن الواحد الاحد من عصير بدرى بنكون فى الاستاد .. وفى كل المباريات حتى التتويج 
*

----------


## samawal

*تسلم يا ميدو على المرور 
ويا ريت نكون جميعنا هناك
والبعيدين ايضا معنا بالدعوات
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*كلامك فى الصميم اخى العزيز
وهو ما نحتاجه
بل يحتاجة الزعيم
نحن فى الحتة الصعبة
وعيونا مقلعة تبحلق
دايرين كاسين هسى
وفى الكاسن داير تفتين
تفة ابوالهل 
وتفة ابو الهل
لازم لازم يندق
ولا يبقى مافى فايدة
دايرين جمهور يخلع
دايرين المريخ يتخلع 
من الحضور
دايرين ودايرين
الله فى
شكرا لى حبك
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*تحياتى الحبيب سمؤال .. الكل يتنفس مريخ .. وهذه الايام ننام ونصحو على اخبار الزعيم .. فلا يشغلنك الكرسى بما حوى فلولا المريخ ما كان ... ولولا المريخ ما التقينا .. فحب الزعيم يملأ حياتنا اخوة واصدقاء .. وهم حتما من نجدهم بجوارنا على المدرجات يحرقون اياديهم فى غمرة التشجيع .. وهم حتما سوف لن يخذلوا عشقهم المريخ .

دمت بخير اخى سمؤال
*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا سلام يا السمؤال  اثرت  موضوع  كل  الصفوة  يجب  ان  يشاركوا  بالفكر وتقديم  التنوير  والرؤى  لكل  المبارايات  المتبقية  , ونحن  شريحة  المغتربين  فقط  علينا  ان  ندعوا لكم  بالتوفيق  والسداد وخدمة البيت  الكبير  وسيدا  الكورة  السودانية  وحامل  لوائها  وحادي  دربنا  . هلموا يا الصفوة  شيبا  وشبابا  لمؤازرة  الزعيم  في  مقبل  المباريات  تحى  التتويج  باللقب  ومن  بعدها  نتفرغ تماما  للاخت  الغالية الرايقة
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*تسلم يا الحبيب السمؤال علي التنبية الرائع لمباراة الجمعة 

وهي انا اعتبرها  جمعة الغضب الاحمر 

ان شاء الله سنكون داخل الاستاد دعماً للسفراء الحمر 

ولولا المريخ لما كان الكرسي 

تحياتي 

وقطعاً سنلتقي ان كان في العمر بقية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*دعواتنا دائما معكم ...
النصر دائماَ للمريخ ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انشاء الله يا سمؤال

همسه 

انت بتدخل شعبي ولا عندك فرييييي هههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*أشكركم جميعكم أحبي صفوة المنبر
وهكذا أنتم دوماً كالهعد بكم
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

انشاء الله يا سمؤال

همسه 

انت بتدخل شعبي ولا عندك فرييييي هههههههههههههههههههه



عادة قاعد أدخل مقصورة (ملح.. بالبطاقة).. لأنو بكون مغطي الكورة من داخل

الاستاد...... لكن لو دعت الضرورة يا عجبكو.. بتلاقى وسط
هناااااااك محل الغبار بقوم وتنضرب الخرطوم.. أولتراس وكتم أنفاس
مع أحلى ناس .. وتغطية الكورة الله كريم .. 
بس وريني همتك هناك جهز حلقومك ههههههه

*

----------


## ودكمبال

*بالتوفيق للزعيم من علي البعد , ومنتصرين باذن الله , قلوبنا معكم ياسمؤال
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودكمبال
					

بالتوفيق للزعيم من علي البعد , ومنتصرين باذن الله , قلوبنا معكم ياسمؤال



لما ترجع بالسلامة 
وترجع أيامنا الجميلة
(تلقى الهلال فرتقناهو ليك حمامة حمامة)
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي واحترامي
الاكرم سمؤل ياريت كان ظهرت قبل موجة بحاري وقفلت القصة 
عموما ياريت لو بدخل الاستاد كنت حاكون من الصباح هناك لكن قلوبنا ودعواتنا مع الزعيم اينما كان واينما كنا

*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي واحترامي
الاكرم سمؤل ياريت كان ظهرت قبل موجة بحاري وقفلت القصة 
عموما ياريت لو بدخل الاستاد كنت حاكون من الصباح هناك لكن قلوبنا ودعواتنا مع الزعيم اينما كان واينما كنا





ما عشت لأقفل قصص الصفوة 
وتعارفهم وتفاكرهم
ولكن .. أهتم بعشقي الأول 
حينما يحتاجني أكثر من أي شيء أخر
وهو الذي علمني كيف أحبكم جميعا
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					



عادة قاعد أدخل مقصورة (ملح.. بالبطاقة).. لأنو بكون مغطي الكورة من داخل

الاستاد...... لكن لو دعت الضرورة يا عجبكو.. بتلاقى وسط
هناااااااك محل الغبار بقوم وتنضرب الخرطوم.. أولتراس وكتم أنفاس
مع أحلى ناس .. وتغطية الكورة الله كريم .. 
بس وريني همتك هناك جهز حلقومك ههههههه




الله يديك العافية يا زعيـــم ... مع الألتراس وبس ...

أون لايناب سبب العذاب

*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*يا سمؤل انشاء الله بكرة من بدري مع الجوارح الرجالة في قلعة الشموخ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*النصر للمريخ بأذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نعيم عجيمي
					

يا سمؤل انشاء الله بكرة من بدري مع الجوارح الرجالة في قلعة الشموخ



نشوفك بس ماتكون ذى غيرك ومنتظرنك
نحن ناسا تشجيعهم تسعين دقيقه واهازيجم
الزعيم وبس وماعندهم تدخل فى الشأن 
الفنى والادارى المريخ لمن هو داخل 
الميدان.
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نعيم عجيمي
					

يا سمؤل انشاء الله بكرة من بدري مع الجوارح الرجالة في قلعة الشموخ



نعيم حبيبي... اخبارك يا صديقي .. والله ليك وحشة..
يا ريت نتلاقى يا حبيب والفرحة تكون فرحتين
جيت متين من الصين ؟؟ 
تخريمة :
رشيدي لو عرف بي قصة الصين دي
بقول ليك ما جبت أدوات تشجيع معاك؟هههه
*

----------


## رشيدي

*بالتصفيق والدفوف نحمى مريخ الشموخ
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ما تشيل اي هم اخي السمؤال الزعيم في حدقات عيون كل مريخي همنا الوحيد هو التتويج وضرب الجلافيط 
وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق 
ونحن من على البعد ندعوا لكم بالتوفيق
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*مشكور يا صفوة بالتوفيق للزعيم متصرين بأذن الله 
*

----------

